# Where is the Quality Control Dept. for circular needles?



## Tristy (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, dear! I'm here wanting to use your collective shoulders to cry on!

I am in the process of knitting the yoke of a cardigan sweater (bottom up) where I have all five pieces hanging from my Knitpicks' Options (metal) 60" cable needle. I am using a worsted weight cotton yarn (NEVER again) :thumbdown: , when, last night, the cable cord just pulled out of the metal screw end, dropping all 274 :evil: stitches off the cable!

Now, I have absolute confidence in the company replacing the cable, but....

Are there *any* needle sets out there that don't fall apart? I had never knit with this cable before, so I know it wasn't worn out.

The Addis and Signatures are so expensive - that's why I like KP's - I have all three types, metal, wood, and plastic. Now I'm wondering if price does matter, or is it just my horrible luck.... I had a Boye set eons ago, and they fell apart, too - much worse than KP's.

I tested the other end of the cord, and *that* pulled apart, too, almost as if the glue or whatever didn't work.

In the meantime, I've reknitted all six rows I had to rip out, including many K2tog's, which are so fun with cotton yarn. Naturally, this would happen in the lace yoke shaping part of the sweater.... 

:roll:

Any suggestions?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Use life lines when knitting something so fun. I would rather have lots of life lines in my big things than to have to worry that a stitch could be droppen and have to frog the whole thing. 
I do not have any of the knitpick's or other brands of interchangeable types of circulars. However I have had my regular circulars fall apart or get eating by the dog. So I do understand your pain. I guess that is why I use the life lines a lot. Once I am finished I pull them all out and I save them for the next big knit. 
Good luck, I hope this sweater turns out as nice as everything else you make.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

I was happily knitting just this week when one end of my plastic circular needles snapped in half  Thankfully I was able to pick up the dropped stitches and put them on another needle. 
The stitches were not sliding easily on the plastic needle and I was exerting too much stress on the needle although I was trying to knit loosely.
Don't think I will try plastic needles again.


----------



## Tristy (Apr 14, 2011)

dinahflo said:


> I was happily knitting just this week when one end of my plastic circular needles snapped in half  Thankfully I was able to pick up the dropped stitches and put them on another needle.
> The stitches were not sliding easily on the plastic needle and I was exerting too much stress on the needle although I was trying to knit loosely.
> Don't think I will try plastic needles again.


I have the Denise set. Had problems with one needle, but they replaced it very quickly - no problems since then. I'm actually knitting this horrible sweater with those needles, and the heavier cable makes me feel more secure - if that's possible. LOL!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I suppose with anything, there are defects in the manufacturing process - the company will gladly replace your needles. I like using the interchangeable ones and one of the reasons is that I can check the "screw in" connection from time to time and have faith that it's secure. You don't have to go the most expensive needles; I had some trouble with the Clover pre-made circulars, but love my Bates aluminum ones---they have nice sharp points also.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Poor you,i think all cirular needles are designed to fall apart when they get to the stage you were at.I've had it happen many times,all brands,types and prices.Good luck with finishing your project.


----------



## Tristy (Apr 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I suppose with anything, there are defects in the manufacturing process - the company will gladly replace your needles. I like using the interchangeable ones and one of the reasons is that I can check the "screw in" connection from time to time and have faith that it's secure. You don't have to go the most expensive needles; I had some trouble with the Clover pre-made circulars, but love my Bates aluminum ones---they have nice sharp points also.


Yes, that's the sad part. If only it had been the screw-in part, I could've at least blamed myself. There was nothing I could do with the connection where the cable actually inserts into the screw thingy (scientific term).


----------



## Tristy (Apr 14, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Poor you,i think all cirular needles are designed to fall apart when they get to the stage you were at.I've had it happen many times,all brands,types and prices.Good luck with finishing your project.


Thank you!


----------



## Tristy (Apr 14, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Use life lines when knitting something so fun. I would rather have lots of life lines in my big things than to have to worry that a stitch could be droppen and have to frog the whole thing..... <snip>
> Good luck, I hope this sweater turns out as nice as everything else you make.


Thank you! Don't know why but I never think of lifelines except in lighter lace patterns. Even though this is just y/o's and occasional decreases, it would've saved time to have a lifeline in. I usually use crochet cotton so I can just throw it away when done. Doesn't cost much with those large balls of thread.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a question. I have heard many, many KPer's state that they have had wonderful service from KnitPicks when their circular needles break, come apart, unscrew or some such thing. Does no one question why the needles continue to break so much? Their customer service is great but it's like "We know these needles will break so we'll be nice about it and replace them without a problem."
I have only heard of two times that Denise interchanables have had a problem. I have had my Denise needles for 10 years and have never had a problem.
I guess I just wonder why spend all that money if so much time is spent sending out and waiting for new needles? And all the work that goes into picking up all those dropped stitches.
casey


----------



## xomix (Apr 10, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> I have a question. I have heard many, many KPer's state that they have had wonderful service from KnitPicks when their circular needles break, come apart, unscrew or some such thing. Does no one question why the needles continue to break so much? Their customer service is great but it's like "We know these needles will break so we'll be nice about it and replace them without a problem."
> I have only heard of two times that Denise interchanables have had a problem. I have had my Denise needles for 10 years and have never had a problem.
> I guess I just wonder why spend all that money if so much time is spent sending out and waiting for new needles? And all the work that goes into picking up all those dropped stitches.
> casey


Could it be that some folks only comment when they've had this problem? Wonder how many thousand have not.........


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have had my Knitpicks cables come apart from the cord 2 times. The first time I called the company I barely got the words out of my mouth when they quickly got my information to send replacements. After I got off the phone and thought about the conversation, I realized that they must hear that complaint frequently and knew just what I was talking about! They do have great customer service but you are right...great quality control would be even better!


----------



## HToretzky (Jun 11, 2011)

I have knitted with susan bates circular quicksilver knitting needles for years never had a problem.


----------



## chayayita (Jun 30, 2011)

What's a life-line?


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I've noticed that some of you are saying you have used the same needles for yea many years with no problems. The quality control seems to be an issue with newer needles, since so much of our manufacturing is done overseas.

Knit Picks replaced my size six needle with alacrity and no questions four times, but none of the replacements would accept the cable any better than the original and I gave up and bought another brand. When I asked them on the phone if they could TEST the needle before it was sent out, I was told they could not. I'm sure it was coming NOT from them. They were doing all they could to help me.

Virginia


----------



## cdeatherage (Nov 28, 2011)

If you want totally reliable cable needles, by Addi. They are fabulous! I get them when they're on sale, as they are pricey, but you will never have that issue with them. They're made in Germany and are incredibly smooth and without blemish.


----------



## cdeatherage (Nov 28, 2011)

If you want totally reliable cable needles, by Addi. They are fabulous! I get them when they're on sale, as they are pricey, but you will never have that issue with them. They're made in Germany and are incredibly smooth and without blemish.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I have also heard of addi-s falling apart...although mine have not. You do have to be very careful when attaching them..I always test the connection before starting to knit.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I think as with any tool you do have to be careful using it.
I have Denise,Addi,Knitpicks and other needle sets. I have had some problems with all. But mostly due to how I knit. I was knitting tight, making it hard to push the stitches up to the tip of the left needle. I would push holes in my right finger doing this. My fault. Also if pulling the cable with tight or a lot of stitches the cable would come out of the metal screw part. Again my fault. In push stitches to the tip of the click on needles I would put pressure on them and I guess a bit of turn on them and the needle would pop off the cable. You guessed it My fault. We just have to find the happy medium and common sense to work
these needles properly. I love all my sets but heavy yarn and lots of stitches won't work good on some of them very well. Good luck and Happy knitting


----------



## superpest_99 (Jul 16, 2011)

A lifeline is a piece of waste yarn, usually cotton and in a contrasting colour that you insert in a row. If you make a mistake in a large or lacey project, you frog all the way to the lifeline, pick up your stitches, and continue knitting.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/using-a-lifeline


----------



## chayayita (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Deb-babbles:
What is a life line?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've never had problems with my Knit Picks options needles. I love them. One thing that you need to remember to do is use the little tightening keys that come with them to make sure the needle is good and tightly attached to the cable. I've forgotten and had the tip start to unscrew from the cable. My bad!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

plcox22 said:


> I have had my Knitpicks cables come apart from the cord 2 times. The first time I called the company I barely got the words out of my mouth when they quickly got my information to send replacements. After I got off the phone and thought about the conversation, I realized that they must hear that complaint frequently and knew just what I was talking about! They do have great customer service but you are right...great quality control would be even better!


Reading all these comments on this thread and others in the past, I am almost thinking of sending all my KnitPicks Interchangeables back. I haven't actually used any of them yet, but I have been acquiring a 'set' gradually. I have all of the cables and about half of the tips. So far, almost everything I have knit has been on straights, and I do prefer wood (rosewood in particular) but have purchased several sets of Harmony straights that I do like using as well. I thought the Interchangeables would be great, as well. Now I'm not so sure! Good customer service is great, but as you said....quality control is even better!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I have heard so many complaints about various brands of interchangeables.......
that I don't even consider buying any of them. 
I can use the money towards buying one-piece circulars one at a time, 
and still not reach the price of a set of interchangeables.
But just my thoughts and my choice.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I have had that happen with all my cables. They've all been replaced, but they are coming apart, too. I've complained and been told they are only suppose to last 1 year-that's not a good answer IMO Mine don't last a year-maybe 2 projects. I don't like the idea that I have to put a lifeline in to be able to keep my stitches. I had an old Boye set that I gave to a sister, unfortunately. It was over 40 years old and they never came apart. I love the KP nickel plated needles, but I hate that the cables come apart. I'm trying to decide what brand to get next. I hate acryllic and wood needles. I love that the yarn slides smoothly on the nickel plated needles.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I have heard so many complaints about various brands of interchangeables.......
> that I don't even consider buying any of them.
> I can use the money towards buying one-piece circulars one at a time,
> and still not reach the price of a set of interchangeables.
> But just my thoughts and my choice.


That's what I'm thinking! I believe I may test their good customer service by sending all of my cables and tips back. They are still in their packages, after all. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I too have had issues with the Knit Picks cords pulling away from the metal join. It doesn't happen often and I still love my Knit Picks. The Signatures are wonderful, but not interchangable, and the cords have other issues with heavy yarn. Run unwaxed dental floss through the little hole in the metal join and knit your lifeline in as you knit.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Knowing that someone will readily replace a broken needle or cable is no consolation when, as happened to me last weekend, I was at a conference and knitting away with my Options on a heavy-weight woolen sweater when the cable came out of the "thingee." I wasn't home,so I picked up the stitches (heavy woolen stitches retain their shape and are easier to pick up in a disaster, even when there is a pattern), shoved the cable back in and knit very carefully until I could go home in the evening. Knowing that the sweater was heavy, I switched to my Boyes because the cable on those is cast iron. Because the sweater is large, I put two cables together with the cable connector, returned to the conference the next morning and was knitting happily away when, you guessed it, the connector came apart (and the conference wasn't over). Only lost a few rows, but how annoying. Switched to my heavy-duty Hiya-Hiyas (they come in two sizes and the larger ones (9 through 15) have a heavier cable and connector. They are still working, but I have my fingers cross (makes knitting difficult).


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Could it be that some folks only comment when they've had this problem? Wonder how many thousand have not.........[/quote]

Yup...I'm one of the thousands that have not complained on here. The first time I used my Knitpicks interchangeable circulars they kept unscrewing off the cable. I was very disappointed for the needles are not cheap. They quickly exchanged it. I then purchased the addis interchangeable ...paid a lot more but I think well worth it.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I love my KP needles ... Never had any problems with them. I would definately recommend them. So, I am one of thousands that say they like them. You are right though, most people only make their complaints known... I always try to make my "happy's" known. Good Luck with the sweater.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I won't use Susan Bates or Yarnology needles because of this. The fixed, metal, Boye circulars (not Needlemaster set) that you buy individually have not come apart on me. All the others have. I buy them for large projects. One set of Yarnology plastic snapped in two the FIRST time I used them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Tristy said:


> Are there *any* needle sets out there that don't fall apart? I had never knit with this cable before, so I know it wasn't worn out.
> 
> The Addis and Signatures are so expensive - that's why I like KP's - I have all three types, metal, wood, and plastic. Now I'm wondering if price does matter, or is it just my horrible luck.... I had a Boye set eons ago, and they fell apart, too - much worse than KP's.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised! Not that the KnitPicks cable failed (I'm up to four failed ones.), but that you've had a Boye NeedleMaster cable fail, too. 
I've been using my first set since the 70's, and I'm anything but gentle in my hauling around of many hundreds of tightly knit stitches. I have yet to have a problem with either my original set or any of the older and newer sets I've bought since I discovered eBay. If even the Boye NeedleMaster set doesn't live up to your demands/expectations, I haven't any other suggestion for you. Sorry!


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Clara Parks, in the newest "Knitters Review" reviewed the new Addi interchangables. They have the lace points and a 5 inch shaft. A big improvement! They also have a notch for carrying life lines. I did not like the original Addi's because of the 4" shaft. These may be worth getting.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

flginny said:


> I've noticed that some of you are saying you have used the same needles for yea many years with no problems. The quality control seems to be an issue with newer needles, since so much of our manufacturing is done overseas.
> 
> Knit Picks replaced my size six needle with alacrity and no questions four times, but none of the replacements would accept the cable any better than the original and I gave up and bought another brand. When I asked them on the phone if they could TEST the needle before it was sent out, I was told they could not. I'm sure it was coming NOT from them. They were doing all they could to help me.
> 
> Virginia


Quality Control is non-existent in the manufacturing of anything anymore. Companies have learned that it is actually cheaper to replace defective products than to hire someone to inspect and check these things out! So they let stuff go through without any quality control, to increase their profit margin. And it is not just overseas manufacturers.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I use Boye Circular Needles and Clover Bamboo...In all my years of knitting I have never had one single incident where the cable separated from the needle. Susan Bates needles are excellent as well. I've knitted in the round, and I've made huge pieces that hung heavily from the cable while I knitted...never a problem.

I was hungering after those colorful Harmoney circular needles that you can get at Knitpicks, but I'm afraid I learn from other people's mistakes, as well as my own, so I think I will forego the esthetics in favor of the tried and true.

I'm sorry that you had this problem. I know how frustrating things like this can be.


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

My LYS highly recommends the Addie. She says they DO NOT separate because of a spring lock. I am saving up for a set. I have a set of Denise and do love them but have had them come apart on me a couple of times but putting tings back together gave me another opportunity to learn patience...which I didn't want to do. :-(


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chickknitter9 said:


> My LYS highly recommends the Addie. She says they DO NOT separate because of a spring lock. I am saving up for a set. I have a set of Denise and do love them but have had them come apart on me a couple of times but putting tings back together gave me another opportunity to learn patience...which I didn't want to do. :-(


We're not talking here about the attached knitting tip coming detached from the cable. It's the (expletives deleted!) cable actually parting company from the metal part that attaches (screw/click/whatever) cable and tip.

The folks at KnitPicks sent me an e-mail in which they state that a 1% failure rate is expected. Well, I do not expect any such thing! Quality control? Only in ancient times!

And it's not just in relatively insignificant things like knitting needles. My adopted city is on an island; therefore there _are_ bridges. One is well over a hundred years old (Victoria Bridge - 1859). Another is pre-WWII (Jacques Cartier Bridge - 1930). A third was built in the 60's (Champlain Bridge - 1962). Which one needs _immediate_ replacement? The *newest*!! Why? Corruption in the construction industry and lack of quality control at the time of construction. Failure of a bridge is not a pesky matter; it usually costs lives.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I was near the end of knitting something on a fixed circular needle a couple of weeks ago and the whole end of the needle on the cord end snapped off. Luckily, there weren't many stitches and I didn't loose any of the work but still...I guess that there aren't any guarantees!


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh ouch!! I see what you mean!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Chickknitter9 said:
> 
> 
> > My LYS highly recommends the Addie. She says they DO NOT separate because of a spring lock. I am saving up for a set. I have a set of Denise and do love them but have had them come apart on me a couple of times but putting tings back together gave me another opportunity to learn patience...which I didn't want to do. :-(
> ...


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

You may want to try ChiaGoo branded needles, specifically the lace ones. They are metal needles, and they are permanently fused with the cable. However, I am giving them a go right now with some socks, and I really like the smooth join and the straight join between the cable and the needle itself.

ChiaoGoo RED Lace circular knitting needles are made from premium stainless steel with a multi-strand, nylon-coated steel cable. The cable is very smooth and flexible with no memory. That means no dunking them in hot water to straighten the cables out!

Here is a link to the eBay seller that I purchased mine from. They usually have a 10% off sale once a month, and you may want to write to them and see if they are going to have the 10% off sale soon. When I did that, they started the sale early. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ChiaoGoo-RED-Lace-Circular-Knitting-Needles-/230639325191?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item7b689cb601#ht_3556wt_884

This company is very reputable, by the way. I was very pleased with how fast the needles were shipped, how quickly they arrived after shipment, and the quality of the needles themselves. I didn't think that they were that expensive overall. A pair of size 8, with 60-inch cables are $9.50 with free shipping. I liked the 1st pair so much, I am getting a few pairs each month until I have a whole set of them. I will probably sell my nickel plated KnitPicks once I have a complete set of these needles. I just love how my yarn slides on the ChiaoGoo needles!


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

This is such an interesting topic to scroll thru...especially when its interlaced with ads from KnitPicks and other needle companies...LOL


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

What are "life lines"?


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you tried Bry Spun brand needles? They are a soft, with flexible needle and cord. The hype is that they are for arthritic hands, which I have. I love working with them, and I haven't had any fall apart yet. Also, they are very reasonably priced.

http://www.brysonknits.com/bryspun.htm

http://www.knitroom.com/page14.html


----------



## gladyspau (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm with you - what is a life line?


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know if those of you who asked, "What's a lifeline?" got an answer, but the following website has the answer: http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/lifeline.shtm

Enjoy your knitting with safety . . .


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know if those of you who asked, "What's a lifeline?" got an answer, but the following website has the answer: http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/lifeline.shtm


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know if those of you who asked, "What's a lifeline?" got an answer, but the following website has the answer: http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/lifeline.shtm


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know if those of you who asked, "What's a lifeline?" got an answer, but the following website has the answer: http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/lifeline.shtm


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

If you put Life Line into the search box at the top of the page, you will find numerous threads on lifelines right here at KP.


----------



## rinesmml (Dec 21, 2011)

what does the term "frog" mean in knitting? 

Thanks

Marlene


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

It means to undo/back up. Ribbit (ripit)


----------



## Tristy (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments! I have been so interested in what you have to say. Yes, my DH and I have given up on quality in any manufacturing category.

I thought of a few other things since I first wrote: The problem I had with my Boye needlemaster set *many* years ago was that the needle tips would unscrew from the cables. I don't remember, in those days, any way to tighten the connection or a tool provided for same. Consequently, I just returned them.

I consciously try not to knit tightly or hold my needles too tightly to avoid problems, especially with arthritic hands. Still, my metal Options fixed circulars in the little sizes of "0" and "1" actually bent over time from routine use - not from extreme pressure. I can't even imagine using wood or plastic needles in those sizes as I would expect them to break rather quickly.

I have a couple pairs of the regular Addi's fixed circulars in sock knitting sizes - but jumped at the chance of getting a whole set from another manufacturer for a lot less. I noticed that on the packages of needles and cables from KnitPicks there are labels that say "Made in India". This may explain the quality issue....

I have seen a couple other manufacturer names of sets of circulars that seem a lot like KP's. Could these be the same needles with just different names from the same country?

I am drooling over the thought of a set of Addi lace needles or Signatures - maybe if I'm a really good girl this year....


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link...I never knew about a life line...wonder if you could use fishing line? Probably not, eh?


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

fishing line may cut the yarn?


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking too.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

ditto:


HToretzky said:


> I have knitted with susan bates circular quicksilver knitting needles for years never had a problem.


----------



## rinesmml (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you so much - how funny. I will remember that


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I am so sorry that you had that horrible experience. I am moving away from the interchangeable sets and back to the fixed needles. I love the new cables, but haven't really found any joins on the interchangeables that suit me, so I am slowly replacing all my needles.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I think we have all been there. I have a rosewood set which would be 5 years old and they are still going strong they are amazing they have a gold end where the cord goes in not sure this has anything to do with it but it seems to work, they are the only needle I use so have plenty of use good luck they are in New Zealand $11 each but well worth the money and I am sure they will be cheaper overseas


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

Some of my cirs are more that 40 years old and never a problem. Now my bamboo are a favorite for our dog to chew on.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I love your kitty. Is it a Ragdoll?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> I have a question. I have heard many, many KPer's state that they have had wonderful service from KnitPicks when their circular needles break, come apart, unscrew or some such thing. Does no one question why the needles continue to break so much? Their customer service is great but it's like "We know these needles will break so we'll be nice about it and replace them without a problem."
> casey


That is exactly why I asked for (and received) Addi lace circular interchangeables for Christmas. :thumbup: . I am very fond of KNITPICKS as a company for their good quality, moderately priced yarns, their customer service, and their needles WHEN THEY DON't break. I got tired of calling for replacement parts and then having to wait for their arrival before resuming my project (on the other hand, I learned a very good habit of using frequent lifelines). I will still use my KNITPICKS needles (after all, one can never have too many needles for all those WIPs) but am loving my new Addis.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Tristy said:


> Oh, dear! I'm here wanting to use your collective shoulders to cry on!
> 
> I am in the process of knitting the yoke of a cardigan sweater (bottom up) where I have all five pieces hanging from my Knitpicks' Options (metal) 60" cable needle. I am using a worsted weight cotton yarn (NEVER again) :thumbdown: , when, last night, the cable cord just pulled out of the metal screw end, dropping all 274 :evil: stitches off the cable!
> 
> ...


...........................................................
The only suggestion that I have, is: Do what I did...... save & then get the Addi's (or Signature's)..... I bought the Addi turbo clicks in Sept. 2010 & I just treated myself to the Addi Lace as I am going to make a very lacy sweater for MYSELF........

I saved for quite a long time..... BUT have never been sorry..... the Addi's are to die for..... It's like knitting with the speed key on Fa-a-a-s-s-t.....
and I'm not really a fast knitter, 
but these needles really make it smoo-ooth.
CBCarol


----------



## Marilyn VPR (Jan 2, 2012)

chayayita said:


> What's a life-line?


I was wondering the same thing. I've seen the term "life line" several times since I've joined this forum and was hoping to figure it out from context, with no luck! Please explain.


----------



## Marilyn VPR (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks !!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

LindaH said:


> You may want to try ChiaGoo branded needles, specifically the lace ones. They are metal needles, and they are permanently fused with the cable. However, I am giving them a go right now with some socks, and I really like the smooth join and the straight join between the cable and the needle itself.
> 
> ChiaoGoo RED Lace circular knitting needles are made from premium stainless steel with a multi-strand, nylon-coated steel cable. The cable is very smooth and flexible with no memory. That means no dunking them in hot water to straighten the cables out!!


Actually my one chiao goo lace needle (red cord) did separate from the needle tip after just a few days of use. I stuck it back in with super glue and it seems pretty secure. I'm wondering if I can do that with my KP circs, too. 
Also, regarding KP needles, many people have said they never have a problem with the screw coming loose if they use the tool. Well, I always use the tool, but sometimes the screws become partially stripped so they won't stay put without frequent tightening. Another Frustrating quality control issue.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I have just purchased a set of Addi Lace circular needles. I had heard they were very good. I find that it is very difficult for an older person to screw the needles into the cord attachment, they are slippery. The handles of the needles are very short and I am having to change my way of knitting, and finally the cords are curling over my hand as I work. I am disappointed in them. Sheamus.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Although it sounds like this was a QC issue, it may also have had to do with the amount of weight placed on your needles - 274 stitches in a cotton worsted wt sounds pretty heavy? I have never tried anything that ambitious so don't know for sure


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep! I have been using my Bates Silvalume and their Velocity for years. I have MS and RA and they do not cause stress on my shoulders or arms.


----------



## musician (Sep 25, 2011)

Knitpicks come with a little gadget that you insert into a small hole on the needle to tighten and hold the cable from coming out.


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

I love my hiya hiya metal interchangeables.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

what is a lifeline


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Fiberdiet said:


> Thanks for the link...I never knew about a life line...wonder if you could use fishing line? Probably not, eh?


I have heard of someone who used dental floss, so why not fishing line?


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

If you're using the threaded connectors, Tristy, they need retorquing with that T-pin thingy every four rows or so as the natural twisint in knitting will unscrew them; That's why I like the push, turn locks (Denise & Addi).

Good luck, either way, eh?

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~


Tristy said:


> Oh, dear! I'm here wanting to use your collective shoulders to cry on!
> 
> I am in the process of knitting the yoke of a cardigan sweater (bottom up) where I have all five pieces hanging from my Knitpicks' Options (metal) 60" cable needle. I am using a worsted weight cotton yarn (NEVER again) :thumbdown: , when, last night, the cable cord just pulled out of the metal screw end, dropping all 274 :evil: stitches off the cable!
> 
> ...


----------



## nanansj (Jun 1, 2011)

I have had my cable loosen from the needle end but noticed it as wasn't sliding smoothly from cable to needle. When I looked at the join could see it was coming loose and tightened it up. This has only happened 2 or 3 times in all the time I've been using these needles so it's rare but can happen.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Tristy said:


> Oh, dear! I'm here wanting to use your collective shoulders to cry on!
> 
> I am in the process of knitting the yoke of a cardigan sweater (bottom up) where I have all five pieces hanging from my Knitpicks' Options (metal) 60" cable needle. I am using a worsted weight cotton yarn (NEVER again) :thumbdown: , when, last night, the cable cord just pulled out of the metal screw end, dropping all 274 :evil: stitches off the cable!
> 
> ...


I have the Harmony Knit Picks interchangeables and love them but I did have one incident like yours. Had to start over a top down sweater that was 50% complete.
I called the company and was told that sometimes the glue that holds the cord into the attached end piece "ages" and does not hold as it should.
Since then I have begun using lifelines and I used a toothpick with the tiniest amount of superglue and applied it to the junction between cable and attached end piece. Have not had further problems.


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

I hate to break it to you knitters experiencing problems with the Knit Pick needles. I've had the same problems repeatedly; I love the Harmony tips, but the quality of the cables and the part where they join is downright pitiful. On one of the occassions when I called about my repeated problem(s), I too questioned their quality control (or lack thereof). Well guess what? The fixed circs, tips and cables are made, packaged, and shipped to Knit Picks from INDIA! The operative word being "packaged". There is no quality control oversight from the vendor! Thus, the reason for excellent customer service. These issues are not unique. Because I do love the needles, I've gotten around this be having duplicates (back-ups) of the needles I use to the most. I know it's kind of a backwards way of getting around this, but my only other option is starting over with experimenting with different brands, not to mention my initial investment in the Harmonys. I realize this doesn't solve any of your complaints, but it is what it is.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Los Lunas said:


> I hate to break it to you knitters experiencing problems with the Knit Pick needles. I've had the same problems repeatedly; I love the Harmony tips, but the quality of the cables and the part where they join is downright pitiful. On one of the occassions when I called about my repeated problem(s), I too questioned their quality control (or lack thereof). Well guess what? The fixed circs, tips and cables are made, packaged, and shipped to Knit Picks from INDIA! The operative word being "packaged". There is no quality control oversight from the vendor! Thus, the reason for excellent customer service. These issues are not unique. Because I do love the needles, I've gotten around this be having duplicates (back-ups) of the needles I use to the most. I know it's kind of a backwards way of getting around this, but my only other option is starting over with experimenting with different brands, not to mention my initial investment in the Harmonys. I realize this doesn't solve any of your complaints, but it is what it is.


Not really a shock. Most of what we buy is made in countries where labor is cheap and quality control is lacking.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Marilyn VPR said:


> chayayita said:
> 
> 
> > What's a life-line?
> ...


Click on the "Search" feature at the top of the page, and put in "lifeline" You will get a gazillion posts and threads on it.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

GroodleMom said:


> Los Lunas said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to break it to you knitters experiencing problems with the Knit Pick needles. I've had the same problems repeatedly; I love the Harmony tips, but the quality of the cables and the part where they join is downright pitiful. On one of the occassions when I called about my repeated problem(s), I too questioned their quality control (or lack thereof). Well guess what? The fixed circs, tips and cables are made, packaged, and shipped to Knit Picks from INDIA! The operative word being "packaged". There is no quality control oversight from the vendor! Thus, the reason for excellent customer service. These issues are not unique. Because I do love the needles, I've gotten around this be having duplicates (back-ups) of the needles I use to the most. I know it's kind of a backwards way of getting around this, but my only other option is starting over with experimenting with different brands, not to mention my initial investment in the Harmonys. I realize this doesn't solve any of your complaints, but it is what it is.
> ...


I keep telling you, it's not just foreign countries. Quality control has been pretty much eliminated in products made here too. Manufacturers have learned that it is much cheaper just to replace whatever percentage of their products turn out to be defective, than it is to hire inspectors to make sure the products are good in the first place. It increases their profit margin.


----------



## chayayita (Jun 30, 2011)

I still want to know: what is a life line? How do you do it?


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

see if this answers your question: http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/using-a-lifeline


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

I feel so badly for all that have had cables break. Having to frog when you did not make a mistake most have been incredibly frustrating.

I have used Hiya Hiya interchangeable for years without any problems. Yet... I will learn from others pain and start using lifelines more often.


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh no! I would cry too. You are all scaring me. I have never had a circular needle break on me (but until recently hadn't used them much) I just spent $85 on Knitpicks birch interchangable set and am using them for everything. I love them but I hope I have no problems...


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

This may not work for everyone...but it does for me..I use Addi Turbos and have one Addi Lace...circulars with a firmly attached cable that is NOT interchangable....I have never had a problem with any of them..they were worth every penny I spent..and I added sizes slowly as I needed them...and since I don't have very many of them it helps keeps my projects in check....which is sometimes annoying but basically works for me.....
julie


----------



## Corbie (Mar 6, 2011)

I have had this happen to me also and KP has replaced them with no questions asked. I think that at one time there was a bad batch and maybe there are still some of them floating around.. Glad you could get it fixed..


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

That is exactly what happened to me last week with a brand new unused-before KP cable except I had 382 sts on the needles. I was so glad that I am in the habit of using life lines. I only had to rip back 1 row. Life lines are especially useful when you are knitting a specific pattern and/or lace.



Tristy said:


> Oh, dear! I'm here wanting to use your collective shoulders to cry on!
> 
> I am in the process of knitting the yoke of a cardigan sweater (bottom up) where I have all five pieces hanging from my Knitpicks' Options (metal) 60" cable needle. I am using a worsted weight cotton yarn (NEVER again) :thumbdown: , when, last night, the cable cord just pulled out of the metal screw end, dropping all 274 :evil: stitches off the cable!
> 
> ...


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes...addi's are expensive...have had mine for many years and have never had any problems with them breaking or falling apart...have made lots of dresses, skirts and sweaters using the addi needles...must learn how to use a lifeline though because a couple of the dresses started out with over 300 stitches. Hope you managed to get all the stitches picked up. luv


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Tristy said:


> Yes, that's the sad part. If only it had been the screw-in part, I could've at least blamed myself. There was nothing I could do with the connection where the cable actually inserts into the screw thingy (scientific term).


Maybe you could put a dab of superglue on the plastic and push it back into the metal end. I fixed a wooden interchangeable that way when it came out of the metal part.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

flginny said:


> I've noticed that some of you are saying you have used the same needles for yea many years with no problems. The quality control seems to be an issue with newer needles, since so much of our manufacturing is done overseas.
> 
> Knit Picks replaced my size six needle with alacrity and no questions four times, but none of the replacements would accept the cable any better than the original and I gave up and bought another brand. When I asked them on the phone if they could TEST the needle before it was sent out, I was told they could not. I'm sure it was coming NOT from them. They were doing all they could to help me.
> 
> Virginia


Could the trouble have been in the cable instead of the tips?


----------



## Nana Carol (Apr 4, 2011)

I love my Harmony needles and have not had any problems with the fixed needles. I did have one cable on the interchangables not screw in properly, but KnitPicks promptly replaced it. However, I have had several fixed circulars come apart while I was knitting. It seemed to be one particular brand, but I don't remember which one. My husband re-glued them for me, and I didn't have any more trouble with the ones he fixed.


----------



## chayayita (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks; that really explained it to me.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> Tristy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that's the sad part. If only it had been the screw-in part, I could've at least blamed myself. There was nothing I could do with the connection where the cable actually inserts into the screw thingy (scientific term).
> ...


Yes- you can! I did that myself and have no further problems.


----------



## susan48 (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess I just wonder why spend all that money if so much time is spent sending out and waiting for new needles? And all the work that goes into picking up all those dropped stitches.
casey[/quote]

When Denise needles have snapped on me, it's always the cable tip that breaks; so I just fit the needles w/another cable. Snapping has happened enough, though, that my main use for Denise is to take the kit along when I'll be starting a new project and don't know yet which yarn I'll be using. That said, the last time I went shopping, I took my little organized set of regular circulars. I like the feel and look of Denise, but I think twice before using them with heavy yarn or a large project.


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

i have denise interchangeable and never had that problem they just click into place used to have boyes and the needle came unscrewed all the time so out they went


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

i have denise interchangeable and never had that problem they just click into place used to have boyes and the needle came unscrewed all the time so out they went


----------



## sharonjohnson (Aug 11, 2011)

I like the Harmony Wood Interchangeable cicular needles for kniting all my projects. I don't trust any of this type of needle not to come undone so I put a tiny dap of LOCTITE on the screw end the thread them together. Use only low strength locktite so you can undo when you are finished. My needles have never come undone. I had the place where I buy my reading glasses from order it for me, they use it on small screws on glasses. Hobby stors may sell it MAKE SURE IT IS LOW STRENGTH. Sharon


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

I have personally bought 15 needles of various sizes, interchangable and fixed wooden needles from KP. I love them and have only had one problem when I over tightened an interchangeable to the cord. When I called and questioned for a replacement I was informed that satisfaction is the number one priority ~ I was satisfied.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Another good point for regular as opposed to interchangeable needles. The stationary needles DON"T come apart. My favorites are the Dyak (which are interchangeable) and the Signature needles which are stationary. The joins on both these needles are so smooth.
I like also the Addi lace (fixed) and the Knit Picks, which I have not had any problems with the cables. Could we be expecting too much from these smaller diameter cables, which have less strength to hold a lot of weight? Just a thought...


----------



## Nana Carol (Apr 4, 2011)

The only ones I've ever had come apart are the stationary ones, but they were the bamboo type where the cable was fastened by a metal piece. The glue holding the metal piece let loose.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> Another good point for regular as opposed to interchangeable needles. The stationary needles DON"T come apart. My favorites are the Dyak (which are interchangeable) and the Signature needles which are stationary. The joins on both these needles are so smooth.
> I like also the Addi lace (fixed) and the Knit Picks, which I have not had any problems with the cables. Could we be expecting too much from these smaller diameter cables, which have less strength to hold a lot of weight? Just a thought...


I've been giving this alot of thought since we all got into this thread, and I think maybe you're right about perhaps expecting too much strength in these little cables. I would be scared to have a big heavy sweater on most any cable! LOL 
After reading so many negative comments regarding the Knit Picks interchangeables, I had about made up my mind to return or sell the unopened collection I have been acquiring and just start buying some Addi and Lantern Moon. I couldn't resist starting a shawl for a friend yesterday, though and needed a size 13 needle. The only one I had was one of my Knit Picks, so I put it on a cable and away I went. I will say this! The join is wonderful! I am using a fussy, fancy mohair blend yarn (Spice Berry by Universal Yarn) and it's very much the sort of yarn that would typically get caught or hung up on the join of other circular needles I have used, but this has been smooth as silk! I am impressed with that! So, while I will gradually add to my needle collection with Addis and Lantern Moon circulars, I shall keep my Knit Picks as well


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

When knitting heavy wool shrug on circular size 15 it broke. The company (Lions Brand) replaced it right away. It also broke. I emailed again and they sent me 6 of them! HA! Breakage insurance I guess LOL>


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I think some people are not understanding the problem. The problem with the KP needles are not where they join. It's where the cable goes into the part you screw onto the needles. The glue or whatever they use doesn't hold it. It comes out of the little hole. The join itself where you screw the 2 parts together is wonderful. I love the nickel plated needles. I just hate having the cable coming out. It's done it with lightweight lace yarn for a shawl I did as well as sweaters-DK weight. I guess the solution might be to superglue the area before it comes undone and maybe it will stay.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

8Linda said:


> I think some people are not understanding the problem. The problem with the KP needles are not where they join. It's where the cable goes into the part you screw onto the needles. The glue or whatever they use doesn't hold it. It comes out of the little hole. The join itself where you screw the 2 parts together is wonderful. I love the nickel plated needles. I just hate having the cable coming out. It's done it with lightweight lace yarn for a shawl I did as well as sweaters-DK weight. I guess the solution might be to superglue the area before it comes undone and maybe it will stay.


I understand the problem and the fact that they come apart is the reason I was wanting to get rid of mine. I'm just saying that where I expected a problem, after having experienced it before with "less likely to snag yarn", that the smoothness of the join inspired me to keep them, at least for back up. I will keep the problem in mind and frequently check the connection and that will hopefully keep me out of trouble


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

8Linda said:


> I think some people are not understanding the problem. The problem with the KP needles are not where they join. It's where the cable goes into the part you screw onto the needles. The glue or whatever they use doesn't hold it. It comes out of the little hole. The join itself where you screw the 2 parts together is wonderful. I love the nickel plated needles. I just hate having the cable coming out. It's done it with lightweight lace yarn for a shawl I did as well as sweaters-DK weight. I guess the solution might be to superglue the area before it comes undone and maybe it will stay.


Its difficult to describe the problem but you did a great job and the super glue technique does work.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, I plan on superglueing mine today. I'm doing socks on dpn's so they will have a chance to dry before I need them.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

It is said that for every person who calls a company with a problem their are 100 customers who never call and complain. I heard this at a seminar that I attended a few years ago.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm TOTALLY with you in questioning why we continue to buy beautiful needles that just keep falling apart for many knitters. 

Fantastic customer service is wonderful, but those CSR's at Knit Picks must be VERY busy and frustrated with all the complaints they get about cables detaching in the middle of a project! I love the needles, but so far have had to replace three sets of cables due to faulty connections. I wonder at what point the cost of all those replacements starts having an effect on sales and profits?!?!?!?


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just saw this website on KP the other day for DIY circular needles. I think they might work,
http://knittersreview.com/default.asp 
Click on How To in the top banner and about half-way down click again on circular needles.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Interesting but too much trouble for me. Much easier to buy the ones I like.



azmom101 said:


> Just saw this website on KP the other day for DIY circular needles. I think they might work,
> http://knittersreview.com/default.asp
> Click on How To in the top banner and about half-way down click again on circular needles.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd rather buy mine, too. Making them would take away too much knitting time.


----------



## MommaHope (May 6, 2012)

This is an old thread...but just in case anybody is still interested: I've been using Denise interchangeables for years without a single failure. BECAUSE the needles SNAP into place, they do not screw on...or loosen up. Denise even offers additional extrrremely long 36" and 42" cables, at additional charge. Well, I'm very happy with them anyway. About to start a new project this week on my good 'ol Denises using #13 for that afghan I was directed to at the yarn's Homepage. Thanks again for that helpful link!


----------

